# EMS in N-B



## Laps (21 May 2009)

Hi!

Just relocating to Fredericton from Alberta.  While a full time CF member, I have been working casually as an EMS provider (EMR in Alberta) with a couple of ambulance services.

I am not quite sure if there's even an "EMR" equivalency in the N-B licensure system and going to the Atlantic Paramedic College full-time for 1yr isn't an option.  Is there anyway to remain involved in the pre-hospital field?

Thanks for any input...


----------



## mariomike (21 May 2009)

Laps said:
			
		

> I am not quite sure if there's even an "EMR" equivalency in the N-B licensure system



This may help:
http://www.paramedic.ca/AITTool.aspx


----------

